# TTOC NATIONAL EVENT - 16TH JULY 2006 - TICKETS NOW ON SALE!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

This year's TTOC National Event will be held for the second year running at the Heritage Motor Centre, Gaydon, Warwickshire on the 16th July 2006.

We took the decision to have the event at HMC again due to the positive feedback and excellent reviews from last year, the close proximity of Silverstone which enables Audi UK to be heavily involved again and the Central Location for all our members.

This year's star attraction will be the MKII TT in the flesh !!

We are also working closely with Audi UK to bring a few surprises along, more details to follow!!

We also have the very popular Audi Driving Experience, which is going to be bigger and better than last year. As well as the Audi Driving Experience, HMC boasts a 4 x 4 course, go-karts, the museum itself which is the largest collection of cars in the UK.

The number of exhibitors will be increased this year and will form our trade village with pre agreed discounts.

This year's hotel is the Best Western Banbury House Hotel in Banbury which is 10 minutes from HMC. The AGM will be held in the hotel and we encourage all of you to attend as we have an auction taking place with some very special items up for grabs! Details of the items for auction will be published prior to the event, not only that, but it is a great social event prior to the National Event the next day.

Your regional rep will soon be starting to organise the cruises to the AGM and the National Event itself.

Keep a close eye on the TTOC website and the events board on the ******** for further information.

We will be opening the shop for ticket orders very soon.

*Hotel Details*

Best Western Banbury House Hote
Oxford Road
Banbury
Oxfordshire
OX16 9AH

Tel: 01295 259361

We have negotiated special rates, please mention the TTOC when booking.

Prices are Â£60 per person per night DBB & Â£45 per person per night BB

Book early to avoid dissapointment, for what should be a great evening together prior to the best National Event we have ever had!

Anyone buying a non-member adult or non-member family ticket between now and on the day, can get the member/non-member price refunded on the day, if they also join the club before the annual event (or on the day)"

More details to be released soon!!

For any further information please contact [email protected]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bout time Woo hooo....I feel a good cruise coming on


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Bout time Woo hooo....I feel a good cruise coming on


Yes i had to keep it under my hat all week      

A bigger and better cruise will be coming down the M6 from the North West        
Times and stop off points to be posted closer to the time 8) 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

davidg said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Bout time Woo hooo....I feel a good cruise coming on
> ...


I couldnt wait  Already put the Essex one up


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I missed it last year due to kiddy being born so fingers crossed I'll make this year and see what this place is actually like. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Was a shock when I got Audi Driver magazine yesterday... Good venue guys!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have not been able to make one yet. Away on honeymoon this year :roll:

I would  but I will be in the Maldives with my wife


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sim said:


> I have not been able to make one yet. Away on honeymoon this year :roll:
> 
> I would  but I will be in the Maldives with my wife


Cuh, where's your committment to the TTOC :roll: :wink:

Moley


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Tickets are now on sale for this year's national event!

Don't miss the opportunity to see and touch the MKII TT!!

Adult Member

Child Member

Family Member

Adult Non-Member

Child Non-Member

Family Non-Member


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ordered mine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Ordered mine


Me to at least there will be 2 of us there :wink: :lol:


----------



## MScrivener (Jan 21, 2006)

I ordered my tickets along with three year membership on 2/6/06 but haven't received anything yet? :? When will they be posted out??
Matt


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

MScrivener said:


> I ordered my tickets along with three year membership on 2/6/06 but haven't received anything yet? :? When will they be posted out??
> Matt


Membership pack probably this weekend and tickets probably 1st weekend in July


----------



## MScrivener (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent Smithers


----------

